# Gestrichelte Linie



## Michael Och (17. April 2004)

Hallo, ich weiss, für einige von euch ist diese Frage nicht einmal ein Thread wert, aber ich weiss einfach nicht, wie ich eine Gestrichelte Linie mache, also bei einem Link soll keine normale gerade gezogene Linie sein sondern eben gestrichelt.

Könnt ihr mir helfen?

MfG Michael


----------



## Thomas Lindner (17. April 2004)

Probiers mal mit:


```
{
	text-decoration : none;
	border-bottom-style : dashed;
}
```


----------



## SilentWarrior (17. April 2004)

```
<a href="test.htm" style="border-bottom:1px dashed #000000; text-decoration:none;">Test</a>
```


----------



## Michael Och (17. April 2004)

Danke, hat super geklappt.

MfG Michael


----------

